# IGF-1 LR3



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there, just to reassure my self with this peptide and the source i intend to use, would you mind answering my questions:

http://southernresearchco.com is who i was going to order from based on some posts i have read, do you know if these are definitley good?

Method i am thinking of using is 50mcg subQ 3 times a week, now i am not sure weather to do it pre workout or post workout, i have read mixed views on this, post workout could possibly prevent natural IGF/MGF from doing its job, but surely this is the best time for IGF to wortk? but couldnt pre-workout sort of waste it due to been used during workout....which is more beneficial?

Intend to use it untill i run out, i will have 1mg so this is approx 7 weeks if using 50mcg 3 times per week, i understand it is ok using it for this period of time due to not every day use, all agree with that too?

I am 3 weeks into test and tren cycle, hoping the the IGF will go well with this?

Appreciate any replys and advice....thanks


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

other option i have thought about is using 50mcg 5 days a week for 4 weeks, 4 week break then repeat?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

My understanding is you need to jab it IM bi-latterally. And Ive heard PWO into the muscle group youve just trained is effective. Can be used for lagging muscle groups for the hyperplasia effects?

Im also interested in this, anyone have any good info?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

dusher said:


> My understanding is you need to jab it IM bi-latterally. And Ive heard PWO into the muscle group youve just trained is effective. Can be used for lagging muscle groups for the hyperplasia effects?
> 
> Im also interested in this, anyone have any good info?


You do not NEED to do it IM mate, that is just another method of jabbing in hope that it will have a localised effect, however these things work systematically so its not gospel to use IM.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

personally i would run 50mcg bi-latterally in the muscle train pre workout i found it gave me a massive pump keep dextrose on hand some people get a little hypooo glycemic


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

tommygunnz said:


> personally i would run 50mcg bi-latterally in the muscle train pre workout i found it gave me a massive pump keep dextrose on hand some people get a little hypooo glycemic


Thanks for the reply, have you tried it pre workout shooting subQ mate?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Cluk89 said:


> You do not NEED to do it IM mate, that is just another method of jabbing in hope that it will have a localised effect, however these things work systematically so its not gospel to use IM.


Ahh I see. Welll Id like someone to clarify this once and for all because if Im honest thats whats put me off trying it. Would much prefer Sub-Q

Although Ive heard it can be quite painful as its mixed with AA. Then when you jab you dilute with Bac water? Either 2 or 3 parts Bac to each part AA is that right?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

dusher said:


> Ahh I see. Welll Id like someone to clarify this once and for all because if Im honest thats whats put me off trying it. Would much prefer Sub-Q
> 
> Although Ive heard it can be quite painful as its mixed with AA. Then when you jab you dilute with Bac water? Either 2 or 3 parts Bac to each part AA is that right?


Don't think there is a definite amount of bac water you need to use to dilute, just enough to take the sting away, and I was thinking no more than 0.5 of a ml


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh I see. Isnt sub-q (injected in the abdomen) IGF-1 related to getting an extended gut? I just recall reading that somewhere.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump!

I want to order today, can you all vouch for southernresearch then? Need to know asap


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lot of guys on the american forums use them you could also try ergopep


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

ergopep is alot cheaper, but i would rather pay for quality, im going with southern!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ergo is as good as any try them both see what you think ...IGF seems the same Ghrp seems stronger

You can just dilute with bac water i do ,,,the only reason you use AA is to get the small particles of IGF that get stuck in the grain of the glass vial or if you plan of keeping it a wile mixed up ..

The reason you jab IM is there is more chance of the IGF getting on to the stem cells in the muscle rather than the ones in the gut . even though some will go systematic no mater what you do ..

The best method for running Igf is either 40min post w/o or jab before bed in to the muscle to be trained the next day

I have done it pre w/o also to see the difference and it does give you a pump but when you look at the science behind when the body creates igf/mgf naturally pre w/o is not the best time


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

thoon said:


> Ergo is as good as any try them both see what you think ...IGF seems the same Ghrp seems stronger
> 
> You can just dilute with bac water i do ,,,the only reason you use AA is to get the small particles of IGF that get stuck in the grain of the glass vial or if you plan of keeping it a wile mixed up ..
> 
> ...


thank you for that reply mate, that is a great help.

i have order from southern now though, there was mixed views on ergo but couldnt find a bad word about southern so opted for them.

i will do the shots IM then, that does make sense

so what do you think for a first timer then, 5 days a week for 4 weeks or 3 days a week for longer?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

also do you not use the AA for prolonged use, it lasts longer mixed with that doesnt it?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

7-10 days with bac of the top of my head so depends on how you dose it ,i use one vial before deterioration

And i think 30 days with AA but without my pad i cant be sure

I would only suggest using it on training days so if you train 4 tines a week then run Igf 4 times a week


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks again, yes i have 30 days in my head too when mixed with AA, a few posts i just looked up say the same


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

DaBUCK said:


> Add Title


eh?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

southern research are good

imo post workout is worst time

pre workout is best or 6-12 hours post workout


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

hilly said:


> southern research are good
> 
> imo post workout is worst time
> 
> pre workout is best or 6-12 hours post workout


thanks for reply mate, are you saying that due to your own mgf/igf levels been at their peak post workout?

that was my thinking, but so many views on this


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Care to elaborate on that hilly so we can see where are views differ

Agree with 12 hours post or as i mentioned the night before it to the muscle you are going to train


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

thoon why would you do it the night before into the muscle you want to train?

might give this a go


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

So its possible to do this pre-workout, sub-Q? If so I would be interested in trying this!

Reading 'Building the perfect monster' at the minute at it says IGF-1 is so sentitive that loud noises near it will effect it hahaha. Is there any truth to this? Made me laugh but thought he was just exaggerating for comical effect


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

after reading some of DAT's posts on professional muscle i think i will inject into the muscle trained, but the day after, due to mgf working post workout already


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Cluk89 said:


> after reading some of DAT's posts on professional muscle i think i will inject into the muscle trained, but the day after, due to mgf working post workout already


as in the morning after? I havnt done site injections before, just the usual glutes and quads. What size needles etc do you use? Is it just the U-100 insulin needle?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

dusher said:


> as in the morning after? I havnt done site injections before, just the usual glutes and quads. What size needles etc do you use? Is it just the U-100 insulin needle?


Yes the morning after mate, that way MGF will have finished doing its job.

yes just a slin pin mate.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I should have explained myself better I train at 9 am that's why i jab IGf before i go to bed .. If i done it in the morning it would still be active in my system after training so preventing MGF doing its job

Mgf production starts to decline 30min post work out so immediately post work out is when you should use MGF but not IGF otherwise Mgf wont do its job .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Cluk89 said:


> Yes the morning after mate, that way MGF will have finished doing its job.
> 
> yes just a slin pin mate.


Sweet, might just use it in lagging body parts then.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

thoon said:


> I should have explained myself better I train at 9 am that's why i jab IGf before i go to bed .. If i done it in the morning it would still be active in my system after training so preventing MGF doing its job
> 
> Mgf production starts to decline 30min post work out so immediately post work out is when you should use MGF but not IGF otherwise Mgf wont do its job .


no problem mate, i train at 5pm every night so i fgured the morning would be better.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thoon said:


> Care to elaborate on that hilly so we can see where are views differ
> 
> Agree with 12 hours post or as i mentioned the night before it to the muscle you are going to train


from my reading igf turns off the stem cell proliferation that mgf causes.

so for me it would be mgf pwo then again 2-4 hours pwo

then either gh/peps or igf


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thoon said:


> I should have explained myself better I train at 9 am that's why i jab IGf before i go to bed .. If i done it in the morning it would still be active in my system after training so preventing MGF doing its job
> 
> Mgf production starts to decline 30min post work out so immediately post work out is when you should use MGF but not IGF otherwise Mgf wont do its job .


looks like we have the same thoughts


----------

